# Any inormation on this breeder?



## denversurfer (Sep 1, 2009)

Bellington German Shepherds, out of Fallbrook, CA. http://bellington.net/

Not a lot of info on their website... They have 2 females list in the local newspaper for sale for $1500, http://secure.adpay.com/ClickNBuy.aspx?p=1002&adid=0010284677-01. 

I was wondering if anyone has had experience with this breeder?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't know anything about them but I personally would not buy a puppy out of the newspaper.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The newspaper isn't typically a good place to find good pups and breeders, but that isn't a universal rule. Sometimes there are exceptions.

Don't know anything about the breeder and there isn't much info posted on their website. But without pedigrees, info on training/titles, health clearances, hip/elbow certs, not even registered names of the dogs, there's really no way to get any idea of what sort of quality of dogs they may have. Looking at photos it appears they have some show lines and some working lines, but that's about all that can be determined from their website. Though it does appear much of the site is under construction so they may just have not gotten that posted yet.

Only way to know is to call or email them and find out. Make sure you put together a good list of the sorts of important questions you should ask, then get a hold of them and see what they say. 

Though I will say I *strongly* disagree with some of their statement on their philosophy page about working vs show lines doesn't matter, they can all work equally, the dogs at the Sieger show are the best in the world in terms of temperament and drive as well as looks, etc....

For more thoughts on that, check out this current thread about this year's Sieger show: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1190135&page=0&fpart=1


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I agree with Ashley, I would not look for a puppy in the newspaper. I strongly urge you to talk to the breeder and find out all you can as well as asking for references of others who have pups from them. Get as much as you can before you decide.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I think bad breeders can just as easily be found on the web as in the newspaper. I know some older folks big into AKC that don't know how to check email. We forget sometimes that the internet hasn't always been around. Print ads were a major way to advertise back in the day. 

That said, go armed with information! Know what you should expect to hear and then if you go visit expect to see the things that you want to see. Don't believe everything you're told! Be a conscientious consumer! Unfortunately, most questions people have run along the lines of...How many males/females? What color? How much? When can I have it?

I also disagree with their philosophy on working.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

While I 100% agree the newspaper is NOT a good place to find dogs and reputable breeders, it doesn't automatically make all dogs and breeders listed in the newspaper bad.

A reputable breeder of West German show line German shepherds who was recommended several times by members of this board listed her puppies once or twice on the newspaper. A reputable toy poodle breeder here also listed her pups in the newspaper a few times.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

One thing to remember, too some areas have only dial up if any internet at all. So the breeder may not be net-savvy. 
In my local paper right now, there are three ads for GSD's all AKC titled parents OFA on two of the ads. They are not in my locale, but up near Grand Rapids area and another area code. Prices are $400-500!! I think it has to do with their reputation in the GSD world that they have to place an ad in the newspaper, many of the breeders with good reps have their pups reserved/ sold by the time they are ready to go. And a waiting list before whelping.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I have met a couple of their dogs...and they were nice. But, I haven't spent a lot of time around them to give a more in depth answer.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Oh how we have evolved...the newspaper is no longer a place you can get a good dog and the great web is the answer. LOL People get great dogs from newspapers every day and people get junk from websites everyday. Communicate with the breeder and see if they appear to have what you want based on your knowledge base. That's what most people do...We do make this thing too complicated sometimes to maintain our elite image of ourselves.


----------



## Illiena Volynskaya (May 5, 2011)

*reposting my reply - 2 yrs late...*

** Not allowed on this board. If people are interested please contact the poster in PM. Thank you. Admin ***


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Some of the biggest, well known breeders in the show world still occassionally advertise in the newspaper.....have seen VA sired pups in the Sunday paper here. Pet quality of course!  

Haven't looked at the site - only the comments here....

Lee


----------



## 1742Hawk (May 26, 2011)

***** comments removed by Admin****


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Holy ancient thread resurrection, Batman!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very old thread so I am locking it.

Admin Lisa

******


----------

